# My First Baby Out of the Egg =]



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to the world little buddy! This is my little red foot that just came out of his egg. This is my first time having a tort this young. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!





[/url]
IMG_0753 by Drewslife727, on Flickr[/img]




[/url]
IMG_0756 by Drewslife727, on Flickr[/img]




[/url]
IMG_0757 by Drewslife727, on Flickr[/img]

oh and thx Bigred for the baby!


----------



## Julius25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Soooooo cute !!!
Congrats


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 21, 2012)

Welcome to the world lil' one!


----------



## jtrux (Nov 21, 2012)

That's soo neat, congrats.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats Drew! Once the yolk sack completely heals you can keep him/her just like any other hatchling, until then you can keep him/her on damp paper towels or wash cloths. Make sure to offer some fresh greens or other food you normally feed your babies


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats!

Anyway, I can't see the pict..


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 21, 2012)

evlinLoutries said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Anyway, I can't see the pict..



Sry u can only see it if you are viewing it from the computer and not a mobile device..


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome...congratulations...


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice looking carapace, congratulations!


----------



## sibi (Nov 21, 2012)

What a beaut! He's just adorable. I would think that you'd treat the newborn just as you would any baby tort your raised in the past. Of course, he'd probably eat less, but expose him to everything you'd want him to eat as he grows. And then, don't forget to give this baby lost of humidity, perhaps a closed enclosure would be ideal for that. Best wishes for the both of you.

quote='DrewsLife727' pid='569989' dateline='1353483271']
Welcome to the world little buddy! This is my little red foot that just came out of his egg. This is my first time having a tort this young. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!




[/url]
IMG_0753 by Drewslife727, on Flickr[/img]




[/url]
IMG_0756 by Drewslife727, on Flickr[/img]




[/url]
IMG_0757 by Drewslife727, on Flickr[/img]

oh and thx Bigred for the baby!
[/quote]


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 22, 2012)

Update: he is doing great now  loving his soaks!


----------



## bigred (Nov 22, 2012)

Your welcome, I thought you would enjoy one this young and I knew you would give him the daily care that he needs. When his belly heals he will be fine they love hibiscus flowers


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2012)

That is so cool. He's a cutie. I kinda get it that s/he came from bigred? as an egg? If I'm correct, was it shipped or are you two close enough to drive? I would love to hatch a tort some day.


----------



## pam (Nov 22, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooo cute  congrats


----------



## bigred (Nov 22, 2012)

wellington said:


> That is so cool. He's a cutie. I kinda get it that s/he came from bigred? as an egg? If I'm correct, was it shipped or are you two close enough to drive? I would love to hatch a tort some day.



I asked him if he would want a hatchling that was just coming out of the egg. The egg had already pipped and the hatchling was in the process of busting out when he got it. He made a 2 or 3 hour drive and picked it up thats the story. WELLINGTON I know you are crazy about hatchlings. He came to my moms house to pick it up, she has my 2 incubators of redfoot eggs at her house. My mom is going to be 89 years old in about a week and she is crazy about hatchlings to. She still has 2 elongated torts


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2012)

bigred said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > That is so cool. He's a cutie. I kinda get it that s/he came from bigred? as an egg? If I'm correct, was it shipped or are you two close enough to drive? I would love to hatch a tort some day.
> ...



Thanks. That is really cool. I also think it is great your mom is almost 89 and tort crazy


----------



## kyle82tx (Nov 27, 2012)

congrats! thats aweaome


----------



## russiantortoiselover1 (Nov 29, 2012)

do you know if you need to separate mature males from immature females to avoid mating??/ and the immature females ending up with their eggs bound?


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## arotester (Nov 30, 2012)

wow!!!! that little part right there is called happiness


----------



## ae92jin (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulation for the new born....! If babies born on the same date you post, is my birthday too....wish he healthy all the way...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2012)

What a cute little guy.




bigred said:


> My mom is going to be 89 years old in about a week and she is crazy about hatchlings to. She still has 2 elongated torts



That is so awesome! Be sure to tell her happy birthday from all of us.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Anthony P (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful little guy for sure! Congratulations..


----------

